# best for allergies



## EL60 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi I am new here and would like to get a bird as I love them. I have some allergy issues and just wondering what would be the least dusty of the birds to get.Thanks for any info


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

all are quite dusty, will you be having an outdoor aviary?


----------



## EL60 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi no I wanted to have a bird in my home.:smile5: I thought some were not as dusty as others. I have been around my sons cockatiels and they are VERY dusty for me.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

If your allergic to your sons cockatiels then you will more than likely be allergic to all birds, as all birds produce dust - it is basically their way of keeping their feathers in good condition, an outside aviary would be the best option for you rather than an indoor bird. Although a tiny bird will not produce quite as much dust size for size - so a couple of canary sized bird might me OK if that is what you mean by some more dusty than others?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

oh yes cockatiels are little dust balls  but all are dusty & if you have allergies, i wouldn't recommend keeping any in your home
we have to keep on top of dust dialy, wet wipe downs, hepa filters & were not allergic, however fancies lung is a constant worry
but you could allways enjoy a nice outdoor aviary, maybe with some finches & wear a mask when you enter & keep ontop of cleaning, they'll be lovely to interact & watch


----------

